# Final Fantasy 14 ARR für 9,99€ bei Steam



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/262342/

 

CE 17,49&#8364;

 

Steht keine Dauer derzeit dranne entweder Teil vom Wochende Deal oder Rabatt weil bald der nächste patch kommt


----------

